
MIT has just announced a $1B plan to create a new college for AI - devicetray0
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/612293/mit-has-just-announced-a-1-billion-plan-to-create-a-new-college-for-ai/
======
melling
2018\. One year ago today.

------
Arete314159
why does AI have to go to college

